# Driving fun for every occasion: The new MINI Countryman.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

MINI USA introduced today the biggest, most adventurous MINI ever, the all-new 2017 MINI Countryman. That's not all. For the first time ever, a MINI model will be offered as a plug-in hybrid, combining the best of both worlds. The MINI Cooper S E Countryman ALL4 will be powered by both a three-cylinder MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology gasoline engine and an electric hybrid synchronous motor. All three of the new MINI Countryman variants will make their World Premiere at the Los Angeles International Auto Show at a press conference on Wednesday, November 16th, at 11:50 am PDT.

The all-new MINI Countryman has been completely redesigned and reengineered from the ground up, yet still is instantly identifiable as a MINI. Now incorporating BMW Group engine technology and vehicle architecture, the all-new MINI Countryman offers an all-turbocharged engine lineup with outstanding acceleration and the go-kart driving dynamics that MINI owners have come to know and love - especially when experienced with the added traction that comes from the latest generation of ALL4 all-wheel drive. At the same time, this new architecture delivers excellent ride quality and enables the most spacious MINI interior ever.

"The new MINI Countryman is not only the largest MINI we've ever built, but it's also the most technologically advanced and most versatile MINI of our product line up," said Thomas Felbermair, Vice President MINI of the Americas. "The addition of the plug-in hybrid option is a major milestone for the brand and we look forward to bringing this exciting new vehicle into one of the top performing market segments."

*Fun to drive*

The benefits from the BMW Group engine technology are evident across both the Cooper and Cooper S variants, with the new three-cylinder MINI TwinPower turbocharged engine on the MINI Cooper Countryman delivering 42 percent more torque than its predecessor, just shy of the outgoing Cooper S variant. The MINI Cooper Countryman can also hit 0 - 60 mph 1.6 seconds more quickly than did its predecessor, and for the first time, can be matched with ALL4 all-wheel drive. Meanwhile, with 207 ft-lbs on tap, the turbocharged four-cylinder engine on the MINI Cooper S Countryman nearly matches the torque output of the outgoing MINI John Cooper Works Countryman.

As the most adventurous MINI ever built, traction and performance in all kinds of conditions, wet or dry, rugged or smooth, straight or curvy, the new MINI Countryman benefits from the all-new ALL4 all-wheel drive system. The fully automatic system seamlessly delivers power to the wheels that grip and reacts to road conditions in as little as .25 seconds, with no action required by the driver or passenger.



*Spacious interior*

The biggest MINI ever means more space for cargo, people and anything else needed for your next big adventure. Not only does the all-new MINI Countryman offer cavernous cargo space - an increase of 30 percent compared to the outgoing generation - but with sliding, folding rear seats, a high roofline, and an adjustable trunk floor, it offers an incredibly flexible, versatile one too. The new MINI Countryman now has more front and rear legroom, front and rear headroom and rear seat shoulderroom than many of the major competitors in its class.

*Pre-Outfitted with Premium Features*

Although the new MINI Countryman continues the MINI tradition of offering an incredible array of possibilities for custom configuration, some customers may find that the car is already loaded before they've added any options. Every MINI Countryman will come standard with:

an expansive Panorama Sunroof
Sensatec Leatherette Upholstery
Comfort Access keyless entry
MINI Connected infotainment system with 6.5-inch high-resolution display
Rear View Camera with guidelines
Rear Park Distance Control (parking sensors)
Bluetooth supporting Telephone, Audio Streaming, and Siri Eyes Free
Automatic Headlights and Rain-Sensing Windshield Wipers
Fore-and-Aft Sliding Rear Seats with Reclining and 40:20:40 Split-Folding Backrests
17-inch light alloy wheels (Cooper) or 18-inch light alloy wheels (Cooper S)
Models with ALL4 all-wheel drive also come standard with heated seats. Cooper S models (with and without ALL4) come with standard LED headlights and daytime running lights, bolstered sport seats, and 18-inch light alloy wheels.

In addition to the standard features highlighted above, the new MINI Countryman features a number of options to improve the overall experience for the driver and passenger using a completely new generation of technology. A Technology Package includes a new 8.8-inch touchscreen navigation system, driven by MINI Connected 5.0, a redesigned and new-generation user interface and operating system, as well as Qi wireless device charging capability and MINI Find Mate Bluetooth tags.



*The option to plug-in*

The biggest, most adventurous MINI ever built will also be the most technologically advanced MINI when the brand launches its first ever plug-in hybrid model, the new MINI Cooper S E Countryman ALL4, in June 2017. Behind the scenes, a 3-cylinder gasoline engine works in tandem with a powerful electric motor to produce a combined peak output of 221 hp, with the e-rear axle enabling all-season ALL4 traction - but for drivers, Cooper S E Countryman ALL4 simply means high-tech Motoring fun.

It's the perfect vehicle for city dwellers who wish to enjoy the benefits of purely electric mobility when commuting between home and work every day, for example, while at the same time benefiting from unlimited long-distance suitability on the weekend.

*Read all about the MINI Cooper S E Countryman ALL4 here!*


----------

